# to cam or not to cam



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

im a new GTO driver with some light mod: exhaust, headers and CAI,,i was contemplating whether to get a cam installed,,,im getting 16.5mpg and was wondering how much would it drop with a cam,,im not a street racer but i do like that power,,,also around how much horsepower would i gain from it,,,thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Mayhem5417 said:


> im a new GTO driver with some light mod: exhaust, headers and CAI,,i was contemplating whether to get a cam installed,,,im getting 16.5mpg and was wondering how much would it drop with a cam,,im not a street racer but i do like that power,,,also around how much horsepower would i gain from it,,,thanks


Grab a cam you ll love it. Thats some bad mileage your getting. the mileage is up to you depending if you keep your foot out of it or not. the power will depend on the size of the cam you get.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> im a new GTO driver with some light mod: exhaust, headers and CAI,,i was contemplating whether to get a cam installed,,,im getting 16.5mpg and was wondering how much would it drop with a cam,,im not a street racer but i do like that power,,,also around how much horsepower would i gain from it,,,thanks


A good cam will really wake up your motor and you don't need a massive cam to make great power. Expect to gain 40 HP or more depending on the cam you pick and the tuner that you use.

As far as your gas mileage. If that is your average for mixed driving, it's not too bad. I get 24.5 Hiway and around 16 city, My car is cammed, Supercharged, full exhaust, intake manifold and a few other items


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

if you car is getting that mpg than i guess there is hope for me yet lol,,i think i well get a cam eventually and the reason why my mpg is low is cause i usually drive city,,i wonder how much it would cost to have the cam isntalled


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A cam plus those mods listed in the OP _should_ put you at least at 400rwhp. Power past that point will depend on what kind of cam you choose or how good your custom cam guy is though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> A cam plus those mods listed in the OP _should_ put you at least at 400rwhp. Power past that point will depend on what kind of cam you choose or how good your custom cam guy is though.


 i take it you're assuming he has a LS2. with a LS1 it's possible to hit 400 rwhp but it takes a good cam, manual and a good tune to get there. i'm not sure why a lot of people posting on this board don't list their year or if it's an auto or manual. it would make a lot of discussions easier to advise. to the OP a cam is a very worthy mod.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

its an 05 automatic


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> its an 05 automatic


If you install a cam on a automatic [ A/4 ] GTO, you will also need to have a torque converter installed.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOWET said:


> If you install a cam on a automatic [ A/4 ] GTO, you will also need to have a torque converter installed.


he's right about the converter. the higher stall converter will affect your mileage too and if you can't do the work yourself a cam, peripherals for it, stall and necessary tune will set you back a couple of grand but it would make the car a beast.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

so a higher stall converter will lower the mpg?? ive never been to the strip but with the mods i have and the mods you just listed (cam and peripherals for it, and tune) what ET should i be looking at at,,,cause i wanna beat my friends C6 stock vette and at the same time get at least 15 mpg


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> so a higher stall converter will lower the mpg?? ive never been to the strip but with the mods i have and the mods you just listed (cam and peripherals for it, and tune) what ET should i be looking at at,,,cause i wanna beat my friends C6 stock vette and at the same time get at least 15 mpg


With a converter your hiway MPGs will not change much but your MPGs in city driving will drop off. Make sure you pick a converter that will work well with the cam you install. Too big or Too small will really hurt your performance. I don't race and I have a 3600 RPM stall. Seems to be fine for my application.

As far as beating your friends C6. They are at a big weight advantage. If you gain another 40 plus HP. It will make it a tighter race.


----------



## brandoncasey2002 (Sep 26, 2018)

Texas speed 228r Cam, LS1 with full headers, cat delete.

you'll love it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

These are 3 serious zombie threads you have posted to. Most, if not all of the members in them likely haven't been here in years. You sould have just posted your own new thread......


----------

